# Substitute rice vinegar



## Fatima (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone know what I could substitute for rice vinegar? Thanks


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 18, 2012)

White wine or Champagne vinegar can be substituted. In a pinch, you could also use white vinegar, although the flavor will be more pronounced.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 18, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> White wine or Champagne vinegar can be substituted. In a pinch, you could also use white vinegar, although the flavor will be more pronounced.



White wine vinegar would be the best choice, IMO.

Rice vinegar is usually called for in a recipe because it's lower in acid and very mild in flavor.

Plain old white vinegar is really harsh and acidic.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 18, 2012)

White vinegar with some sugar added.


----------



## Fatima (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, i'll try that


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 18, 2012)

Fatima you got some good advice but unless you are using just a very small amount of vinegar, there really is not a good sub for rice vinegar in my opinion. As Jenny said, it's lower in acid and very mild in flavor, unlike other vinegars.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Fatima you got some good advice but unless you are using just a very small amount of vinegar, there really is not a good sub for rice vinegar in my opinion. As Jenny said, it's lower in acid and very mild in flavor, unlike other vinegars.


 
I am with you on that Kayelle. I have only two vinegars. Rice and apple cider. The white is for cleaning glass or the coffee maker.


----------

